# new Aristo-Craft Classics C-16



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

Good afternoon,
 
When is the new Aristo-Craft Classics C-16, 2-8-0 going to be available in stores?
 
Regards,
Matthew


----------



## Paradise (Jan 9, 2008)

Should be any year now !  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/wow.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

It's due out later this year but I'm not exactly sure what month. I only hope that, with the return to correct height profile as well as new gearing, they use prototypical paint schemes. Their C&S coal burning version didn't look _anything _like the prototypes! Granted, the C-16 wasn't modeled on a C&S prototype but the black with the silver smokebox, number on the cab and Colorado & Southern on the tender sides goes a long way towards making it look better!

Here's a C-16 that has had only minor modifications. I added an LGB snowplow and Ridgway Spark Arrestor and moved the airtank (and added a second one) from the rear of the tender to above the boiler which really sets it apart as C&S. That's it! Oh yes, the paint scheme was changed as well! It's all basic black with the number moved to the cab and the lettering on the tender. This scheme is a later version than the one that Aristo has been using which was a _very _early turn-of-the-century scheme. Mine dates from the 20's - 30's onward. While not an exact model, I think it _does_ capture the C&S "flavor."

 









Here's the before shot:










And with the plow added:


----------



## George Adams (Jan 2, 2008)

The C-16s should be here in April. Most of The new paint schemes are displayed on Aristo's home page. (you may have to scroll down a bit). They were also on display at the SELSTS and will be on display at the ECLSTS. 

George


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

What about the drive unit as a separate part? 

Later, 

K


----------



## Guest (Mar 12, 2008)

I did see them at the SELSTS, and they are a Pretty "LITTLE" engine...I'd imagine they'd look nice with 1:29 stuff....maybe as a tourist rr on your Std Gauge layout...way too small looking (IMHO) for Fn3, unless you do a cab job....but I'll say it again, it was Pretty!

cale


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Mine looks just right in front of 1:22.5 rolling stock despite the fact that it is scaled 1:24! I think that might be because the B4C prototype that ran on the C&S was a bit smaller than the C-16 that ran on the D&RGW. Visually, it looks just fine but I agree that 1:20.3 is too large a jump! 

Here's a shot of the Aristo C&S next to a Bachmann 2-8-0 Connie. You can see the size difference more easily in the second shot:


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I wouldnt mind one of these, but they took a great big jump in price so I'll have to pass on them once again. Maybe I can pick up an older one once the newbies go on sale.


----------



## David Fletcher (Jan 2, 2008)

I doubt the street price will be any different to the current versions - somewhere in the $200-$250 range. Some are advertised with caboose to go with it at higher cost. Give them a year or so and they'll be regular price, same as the older units. The new versions have full metal wheels and metal side rods, with boiler lowered back to the original corrent height. The 4 D&RG/D&RGW colour schemes are also more realistic, taking into count innaccuracies that occure with common tooling. They should be the best versions yet. 

No new C&S versions yet, but I'm sure they will follow and will also be more representative of the real schemes than the older Aristo amusement park schemes! 

David.


----------



## John B (Jan 2, 2008)

According to Aristo's forum they are awaiting shipment and should be here April or May.  /DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/unsure.gif


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

The C-16 is a pretty good design having been taken directly from the old Delton mold! Now, with the improved drivetrain and meltal gearing, this engine will certainly be an excellent "bang for your buck!"/DesktopModules/NTForums/themes/mls/emoticons/satisfied.gif


----------



## Ted Yarbrough (Jan 2, 2008)

Friends, 
I'm looking forward to them arriving. The photos on Aristo are nice, but they looked MUCH better in person at the SELSTS in Perry, Georgia last month. I tried to get Lewis Polk to let me give one a good home right after the show!


----------

